# My dog eats better than me!!



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I was just thinking about all the time and effort I have been putting into studing RAW and suppliments. I've been trying to give her the best of the best and it had me thinking.....By no means am I unhealthy, I work out 5 days a week and eat a mostly healthy diet but....I do have a piece a candy every once in a while or ice cream or ***GASP**** McDonalds! I always forget to take my vitamins and do NO studing on what the proper suppliments are the cream of the crop for humans the way I do my dog. To bad we all have arms to go into the fridge and get what we want!! Wouldn't life be easier if we had someone give us 3 meals of the very best human quality food everyday along with our vitimans and suppliments to make our hair shine LOL

I'll end this silly post now!!:crazy:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know what you mean- once I noticed that my grocery cart had organic cage free eggs, antibiotic free ground beef, Greek yogurt and sweet potatoes...for the puppy. White bread, bacon and chips for us


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

HaHa this made me laugh out loud...I am just a junior in college fresh from the nest of my parents home and into the real world, i survive on ramon noodles and koolaide....while Schatzi eats TOTW alaskan samon. haha its just not fair...


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

It's funny because i was just thinking about this today. I should go on a "Danica" diet :rofl:. I certainly would lose weight. Gee, getting served every day, portion controlled (no access to the fridge :nono, best human grade food money can buy....oh, and walks, exercise and play time every day? What a life!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh geez. All of my animals eat better than me. They get all the good stuff, but I get TV dinners, pizza rolls, fish sticks, McDonald's, Arby's.... LOL 

I'm gonna start to get back on a healthier diet; I've gained a little bit of weight, and I lost quite a bit, so I don't want to get back into that habit.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our dogs definitely eat better than us. The local pet supply store employees know us VERY well, they smile at us every time we show up and they ask: "how many (bags) this time?"  Just this past week we had to go in 3 times to get food and/or other stuff.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My husband had that complaint to me...I asked him if he wanted beef tongue, duck necks and chicken liver for supper. He stopped complaining after that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am a graduate student living on my own and working part time. When I shop for me it's KD, soup or something equally unhealthy and gross tasting.

When ribs are on sale or ground beef, or steak tips, my reaction "OOOh.. Stark would love those!"


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> I was just thinking about all the time and effort I have been putting into studing RAW and suppliments. I've been trying to give her the best of the best and it had me thinking.....By no means am I unhealthy, I work out 5 days a week and eat a mostly healthy diet but....I do have a piece a candy every once in a while or ice cream or ***GASP**** McDonalds! I always forget to take my vitamins and do NO studing on what the proper suppliments are the cream of the crop for humans the way I do my dog. To bad we all have arms to go into the fridge and get what we want!! Wouldn't life be easier if we had someone give us 3 meals of the very best human quality food everyday along with our vitimans and suppliments to make our hair shine LOL
> 
> I'll end this silly post now!!:crazy:


I totally relate. Yesterday I came home from the store with bags of groceries-turkey necks, ground chicken, beef livers, veggies for Mac's purie etc. My husband asked if I bought anything for dinner. Oops. I dumped some cream of mushroom soup on some left over shake & baked pork chops and called it a casserole. After all, I was too busy weighing Mac's food to be bothered with making dinner LOL


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My dogs ate venison today while I had stale Dorito's to make a plate of Nacho's with ....LOL


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup same here! Molly gets her variety and vitamins and yet I forget to take mine most days! I definitely spend more on her food than mine


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Zisso said:


> My dogs ate venison today while I had stale Dorito's to make a plate of Nacho's with ....LOL


 
bahahahahah...that says it all! bet they tased good though!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL you're funny!


----------

